
German tablet PC sets out to rival Apple's iPad - gibsonf1
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/German-tablet-PC-sets-out-to-apf-890973130.html?x=0&.v=7
======
duskwuff
Perhaps I'm just missing something, but Neofonie doesn't appear to have any
prior experience in desktop software or hardware design. (Their current
products appear to be focused in online services - and few of them are even
end-user services.) It's certainly possible that they'll manage to pull
something interesting off here, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

~~~
biafra
Neofonie is not the maker of this tablet. They're only making the flash-app to
read magazines with it. The designer of the hardware is 4tiitoo.

Don't hold your breath it will be available at the earliest in August :-)

------
amatriain
Well, the tablet arena is becoming quickly interesting. In a year or so I hope
there will be several serious iPad competitors, only quite better (fully-
enabled linux OS, open connectivity, not forcing users to use some centralized
online store, etc). Fingers crossed here.

------
jodrellblank
_The German maker of a new tablet PC is setting out to rival Apple's iPad with
the promise of even more technology such as a bigger screen, a webcam and USB
ports._

Like you rival Ferrari by building the Homer Simpson car.

 _shakes head_

~~~
enjo
While enjoying sangria on the patio of our local watering hole a couple of
days ago, I overhead a conversation about an iPad. I gathered that the lady
who was talking was a teacher (so not a 'technical' person)... her big gripe?
"I want a USB slot cause I have everything on my usb key"

Maybe the iPad isn't really a Ferrari? Maybe it's a Volvo. Understated,
practical, and safe.

